# CYPRUS - Stadium and Arena development News



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

AEK Athens visited Cyprus and played a friendly with Omonia Nicosia in the GSP stadium 

Highlights of the game 






AEK fans


----------



## PAO13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sandro14 said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

New drone update of Limassol Arena: 



Roof is complete. Glass panels are going in, exterior cladding going in as well. The main stand has still some seats left to install. A lot of exterior works are left to do. October is the delivery date.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

New update of limassol stadium: 



Only one glass portion is left to install (maybe in two weeks time they finished it).
Exterior cladding almost complete, still a few seats left to install.
The exterior landscaping is still being worked.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

New important update of Limassol arena: 



All seats are installed, exterior cladding almost finished, glass façades are complete. They started to pave parking lots and perimetral roads. Opening is closer.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Latest drone update of limassol stadium: 



Parking spaces paving is almost complete. Perimetral grass around the pitch installed, final touch ups being made at the stadium. Training facility still need some works.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Latest update of Limassol arena:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

New update of limassol arena: 



They're doing final touchups at parking and exterior drive ways.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Limassol alfa mega stadium will open tomorrow. Aris limassol will be the first tenant. First game against paphos fc on november 28th at 7 pm. Here's a video of the stadium before opening:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Today Alfamega stadium officially inaugurated. This is the article about it: Τα εγκαίνια του «Άλφαμέγα Stadium», έκοψε την κορδέλα ο ΠτΔ


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Apollon held a ceremony of its birthday and trophies at the new stadium in front of fans. Here's the article: Απόλλων: Η ιστορική βραδιά της εισόδου στο «Alphamega Stadium»! (ΦΩΤΟΣ & ΒΙΝΤΕΟ) - Super Sport FM


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Highlights of first ever game of apollon at the new Alphamega stadium:


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Last ever drone update:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

They didn't respect their new stadium. Chair fight at half time

Unfortunately, there were also ugly scenes in the big cup game between AEL and Apollon in the first derby between them at their new home. At halftime, fans of the two teams exchanged various objects and chairs. Yes, they broke chairs and threw them into the opposing stands and some fell into the playing area.









Δεν σεβάστηκαν το νέο τους γήπεδο.Καρεκλοπόλεμος στο ημίχρονο


Όσοι πίστευαν ότι έφταιγε το γήπεδο και είχαμε επεισόδια στο Τσίρειο πήραν απάντηση στο πρώτο παιχνίδι στο νέο γήπεδο της Λεμεσού αξίας 40 εκατομμυρίων,στο πρώτο παιχνίδι με οπαδούς και των δύο ομάδων. Δυστυχώς υπήρξαν κι άσχημες εικόνες στο μεγάλο παιχνίδι κυπέλλου ανάμεσα στην ΑΕΛ και...




www.athlitiki.com


----------



## cmalamatenios (5 mo ago)

Sandro14 said:


> Last ever drone update:


Πραγματικό στολίδι!


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

What happened is an absolute disgrace. This should be punished with a 4 match suspension of the stadium with lifetime ban of the fans responsible of the chairs thrown. Afterwards repair works should be done. After these kind of ugly events, netting comes up in both ends.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hooligans on Wednesday caused over €25,000 of damages at the brand new “Alphamega” stadium in Limassol during the coastal city’s local derby between Ael and Apollon teams.

This is what Philenews reported on Friday, adding that hooligans from both teams tore up seats of the north and east stands during halftime and threw them at each other.

Police investigators have footage from the closed-circuit television surveillance of the stadium in their hands and arrests are imminent, the report also said.

The damage to the new stadium amounts to about €25,000 with the hooligans destroying more than 200 seats but also broke part of the glass partition and caused damage to the toilets of the stadium.









Hooligans cause over €25,000 of damages at Limassol’s brand new stadium


Hooligans on Wednesday caused over €25,000 of damages at the brand new Alphamega stadium in Limassol during the coastal city’s local derby between Ael and Apollon teams.This is what Philenews reported on Friday, adding that hooligans from both teams tore up seats of the north and east stands during




in-cyprus.philenews.com


----------

